# Record from One Tivo onto another.



## raedwa01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd like to see the ability to record a show on a second (or third, etc) Tivo from another one on the network. For example, if I am recording two different shows at 8pm and try to schedule a third, instead of just having the option to clip or cancel one of the shows, how about suggesting recording it on another Tivo on the network? If the other tivo has nothing from SP or requested recordings set on one of the two tuners that is. It could save the issue of going out to the web and having to wait 1 hour to make sure as well. Since both are on the same network, the request could be instantaneous. Maybe even pop up a confirm on the other Tivo that defaults to yes, just in case someone is watching it in another room.


----------



## MrSkippy53 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. This would be a really sweet option


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I was working on this as a python application that runs on a computer, using the information found online, such as the To Do List and Season Pass Manager, to detect scheduling conflicts. But alas, I've not touched the "TiVoToDo" project since before Christmas. I do believe it's possible using the scheduling tools available via the tivo.com website to "re-schedule" the conflicted recording (either as a new Season Pass, or one-time recording) onto another eligible box, if one is available. I've also dug into the Season Pass Manager pages, and found the java script that is the backbone to moving Season Passes from one box to another, which I believe would preserve the recording details (such as number of episodes to keep, First Run Only or Repeats, etc.) 
I'll get back at it before long!


----------

